# Struts 2 - "There is no Action mapped for namespace..." - globale Lösung?



## mfx (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es in Struts2 / Tiles eine globale, d.h.anwendungsweite Lösung, um eine Fehlerseite zu definieren, die immer dann angesteuert wird, wenn eine URL nicht zugeordnet werden kann?

Fall: "There is no Action mapped for namespace..."

Gruß mfx


----------



## Grizzly (15. Sep 2011)

Ich habe zwar erst mit Struts2 angefangen. Aber so rein aus dem Bauchgefühl glaube ich nicht, dass es direkt in Struts2 geht. Außer natürlich Du eierst im Quellcode rum. 

Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit, in der web.xml eine Fehlerseite zu definieren.
[XML]    <error-page>
        <error-code>404</error-code>
        <location>/404.html</location>
    </error-page>
[/XML]

Hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## Grizzly (15. Sep 2011)

By the way: http://struts.apache.org/2.2.3/docs/unknown-handlers.html


----------



## Grizzly (16. Sep 2011)

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre das Definieren eine Standard Aktion in der struts.xml.
Beispiel:
[XML]<default-action-ref name="ActionNotFound"/>[/XML]
Da normalerweise nicht keine Aktion aufgerufen wird, kannst Du dann in der Aktion eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben - oder wie auch immer.


----------

